# Ebru Technique Soap Challenge



## mazimazi (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello everyone,

The registration for Soap Challenge is open. Will anyone else participate? This is my first ever soap challenge  I am not super excited about the theme, I have absolutely no idea what design to make, but I am happy to at least try for the first time.

I thought maybe we could discuss our issues with the challenge here


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 2, 2015)

Me! I am really excited about this one. I've already been researching Ebru art I would like to replicate. Tough choices!!!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 2, 2015)

Well I've entered, not sure what I'm gonna do yet though


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 2, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Well I've entered, not sure what I'm gonna do yet though



I have not decided if I want to enter.  I am nervous about having to compete against the UK soapers.   Sonya you are just too good!   LOL


----------



## skayc1 (Jun 2, 2015)

I would love to do an ebru challange, however I'm out of Cocoa butter & soap making will have to wait till I order some more, luckily I get paid wednesday, it will be more than a week before I get the cocoa butter though. Oh & I've never done a challange before so how much time is given in a challange to make the soap?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 2, 2015)

registration closes Monday the 8th. You have until Wednesday the 17th and submission opens. It remains open until Saturday the 20th when it closes and voting opens immediately. It remains open until Wednesday the 24th.

I'm in again. Been practicing and trying to sketch my idea out before I have a go at my contest one.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 2, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> I would love to do an ebru challange, however I'm out of Cocoa butter & soap making will have to wait till I order some more, luckily I get paid wednesday, it will be more than a week before I get the cocoa butter though. Oh & I've never done a challange before so how much time is given in a challange to make the soap?


If not opposed to lard, an OO, Lard Coconut, sunflower / avocado, etc combo will give you a nice slow trace and is cheap to make. Adding in even 2% castor will change the trace quite a bit


----------



## skayc1 (Jun 2, 2015)

where do we register? I think I can have something made by the 17th.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 2, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I have not decided if I want to enter. I am nervous about having to compete against the UK soapers. Sonya you are just too good! LOL


 

Thanks, that's very kind but I promise I won't be up there this time. I've decided to do this one because I don't think I'll do very well - to challenge myself.

Register here http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/products/soap-challenge-club-membership


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 2, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> If not opposed to lard, an OO, Lard Coconut, sunflower / avocado, etc combo will give you a nice slow trace and is cheap to make. Adding in even 2% castor will change the trace quite a bit


I would love to try your recipe, I use lard all the time.  I think I'm going to try this challenge this time.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've had fun with my practices, but I want to take it to another level. The rule of "you can only use one skewer", aka no combs, makes it much more challenging. I've narrowed my designs down to three ideas now, but seeing as I am adamantly opposed to squirt bottles, I am having a hard time deciding which would work the best. I'm also having a hard time finding my inspiration photo that's required. I built my ideas off several sources, some if which weren't ebru...but could be accomplished with the ebru effect.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd love time to practice! Head stuck in my books - can't wait for this exam to be over on Friday!!

Did just have a sneaky look on the web to find my inspiration pic though


----------



## soapswirl (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll be signing up for this one - much more up my street than the mini desserts!


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I've had fun with my practices, but I want to take it to another level. The rule of "you can only use one skewer", aka no combs, makes it much more challenging. I've narrowed my designs down to three ideas now, but seeing as I am adamantly opposed to squirt bottles, I am having a hard time deciding which would work the best. I'm also having a hard time finding my inspiration photo that's required. I built my ideas off several sources, some if which weren't ebru...but could be accomplished with the ebru effect.


Why the opposition to squirt bottles, may I ask?


----------



## abc (Jun 2, 2015)

Is this similar? 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=ZFuOjmqWgjQ

I had to google it.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 2, 2015)

One skewer, but we can use anything to pour right?


----------



## Saponista (Jun 2, 2015)

I want to do something really intricate. Need to work out how to best apply the batter. Got some ideas which I am going to try tomorrow. My first attempt was a fail.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 2, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> Why the opposition to squirt bottles, may I ask?


 
Because they're a pain to clean. I let them sit overnight and once had zappy unsaponified soap the next day. Let it sit some more and it turned rock hard and was near impossible to clean. Then I once cleaned it immediately after making the soap, and we all know unsaponified soap isn't good on the pipes. It's just a pita to clean. I have started using only disposable cups to pour and am so spoiled by the clean up process, I've developed a loathing for squirt bottles.

If I had the wide mouth ones, a baby bottle brush scrubber, I'd be more willing to occasionally use them...until I make those purchases, however, I'm doing my darndest to avoid them. 

Bratty huh lol?!



abc said:


> Is this similar?
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=ZFuOjmqWgjQ
> 
> I had to google it.


 
Yes. That is ebru styled soap.



Luv2Soap said:


> One skewer, but we can use anything to pour right?


 
I think yes. She stated pour anyway you want, but use only one skewer to design the ebru top of the batter.

Edit to say, I believe if you want a layer of DNA swirl or peacock swirl beneath, say , a floral bouquet, you'd still need to use a single skewer and not a comb tool since DNA and peacock swirls are technically ebru designs. Spoon swirl or drop swirl the base I'm sure is fine, for example, but if it's an ebru technique, only one skewer is allowed. That's my interpretation of it at least.


----------



## newbie (Jun 2, 2015)

I find squeeze bottles a pain no matter what but I started letting mine sit for a long time, so it's for certain fully saponified. Then I fill them with hot water and let them soak in the sink. After a day, the soap is completely squishy and then I can shake and squeeze most  or all of it out. Don't worry about the pipes that way. Then I run them through the DW and toss them back in the storage box. Too much wasted soap in there no matter which way you slice it so I use them only when I feel like I have to.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jun 2, 2015)

Sorry, what is ebru soap?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 2, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> I would love to try your recipe, I use lard all the time.  I think I'm going to try this challenge this time.


My very slow trace recipe is 34% Lard, 34% Olive Oil, 17% Coconut Oil and 15% Avocado with a 3% superfat. You probably could up the Coconut Oil and up the superfat since this is not a big bubbly bar of soap. I also use Citric Acid @ 2% and Sugar to help some bubbles. I have added 2-3% castor oil and it changes the trace time considerably. So, so much for thinking any oil under 5% is useless:grin:
Forgot to mention I soap this with a 37% lye concentration (not water as percent of oil)


----------



## Soap Techniques (Jun 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I think yes. She stated pour anyway you want,


Amy said: " You may pour the soap in the mold in any variety of patterns _that mimic an Ebru technique, ". _That doesn't give us a lot of choice - let's say we cannot pour soap batter in stripes, can we? :roll:


----------



## chloe (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm signed up! But I'm nearing my due date (I'm pregnant!) and it's so hard to stand! Might have to try though!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 3, 2015)

newbie said:


> I find squeeze bottles a pain no matter what but I started letting mine sit for a long time, so it's for certain fully saponified. Then I fill them with hot water and let them soak in the sink. After a day, the soap is completely squishy and then I can shake and squeeze most or all of it out. Don't worry about the pipes that way. Then I run them through the DW and toss them back in the storage box. Too much wasted soap in there no matter which way you slice it so I use them only when I feel like I have to.


These are really neat squeeze bottle that you can actually scrape out with a spatula and they hold 16 oz. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007OM9W2E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20. I scrape all I can out with a spatula and paper towels then wash with a degreaser when I am done soaping, pour the water into an empty 5 gallon bucket dump in some vinegar and toss it over the bank.


----------



## newbie (Jun 3, 2015)

I think you'd be able to pour batter in stripes, but I'm not certain I'm reading it right. Perhaps we should all ask for clarification. Again.

I emailed her to understand the rules before I signed up and her response was this, which is the entire thing: "It's simply free-hand ebru design on a slab mold.  You need to be able to share your inspiration to show it is an ebru-inspired design."

Free hand means one skewer, no combs. She doesn't say you can't pour in stripes or bulls eyes or anything like that. Or do people have a different understanding?


----------



## not_ally (Jun 3, 2015)

Carolyn, thanks for the squeeze bottle tip, love the idea of the wider/shorter size.  Just ordered.


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm really worried about soda ash forming on the top. Whenever I poured at such a thin trace - If you can even call it a trace- I got sooooo much ash! I hope spraying with alcohol and covering it will help...


----------



## Saponista (Jun 3, 2015)

I always seem to get soda ash too. I suggest you take an in the mould pic as soon as you've filled the mould as Amy said that was acceptable. Then take more pics if you have managed to control the ash.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 3, 2015)

You may pour the soap in the mold in any variety of patterns that mimic an Ebru technique, but the only tool used the manipulate the soap once in the mold should be a single skewer or chopstick.

Ok, no tools at all except one skewer. She mentioned in the video it was to separate this challenge apart from the other comb challenges in the past.

So, the pout has to look like ebru technique.

I've seen ebru marbling bases poured in dots, swirled, or peacock or similar designs, hand swirled...then a top design was on it. 

I'll ask on the challenge comments...

Edit. My comment wouldn't post, so I privately contracted her.Will update asap.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 3, 2015)

I am not even close to entering any kind of challenge, but can't wait to see all of your entries, ebru is one of the techniques where someone who can design/draw could really shine.  LP, if your recent ebru swirl is an example of your stuff, there are going to be some beauties in this one.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 3, 2015)

Grumpy, ebru is the art of paper marbling. Liquid is dropped onto a liquid base, a skewer is used to design patterns (peacock for example) or objects (flowers for example). A paper is gently laid on top the liquid and the pattern transfers to the page. Well soaping is the same. But soap and no paper hehe.

Not ally, that's very nice of you to say. I have something more intricate in mind, but I fear my idea is bigger than my ability.

I wrote Amy, and received a clear response. A copy and paste...

My question
Comment: I have a question about the base pour. Are we allowed to pour the base of the soap into the mold in a creative different way, so long as the only tool used is a chopstick, and as long as the top design predominantly seen in the soap is ebru styled (proven with our inspiration photo), or does the base pour beneath the ebru designed tops need ebru influence as well?

The ebru background typically has many dots swirled with a chopstick or left alone, and sometimes it has peacock swirls and swirls of similar design. Then the ebru drawing is on top of that. Do we need the entire soap as ebru (base and all) or could we say spin swirl or drop swirl the base which technically isn't ebru influenced? This is per rule #2...Thx Amy!!!!

Response 
Great question!  I think as long as the chopstick is the only tool used and the top design is ebru style, that would fit the perimeters of the guidelines.  

Amy Warden


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 3, 2015)

Should I sign up for this? I'm not sure. It seems like it might be fun but I dont know if this is in my league or not.


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 3, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Should I sign up for this? I'm not sure. It seems like it might be fun but I dont know if this is in my league or not.



I think if you are interested you should.  My comment about Sonya was more in jest than anything.  The contest is fun and the only way to get better is push yourself.  

I didn't do the dessert challenge because those kinds of soaps do not seem fun.  This one however...  I am probably going to do it.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 3, 2015)

Go for it galaxy. I'm sure your entry will be great. I had an attempt today and my design ideas were crushed by my inability to get the batter to do what I wanted. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 3, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I think if you are interested you should.  My comment about Sonya was more in jest than anything.  The contest is fun and the only way to get better is push yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do the dessert challenge because those kinds of soaps do not seem fun.  This one however...  I am probably going to do it.




are you saying I'm NOT awesome??


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 3, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> are you saying I'm NOT awesome??



OMG! 

No, you are awesome!  I am saying competing against you (not really competing, as I am in no way good enough to be completion to anyone) is not going to stop me from entering.  LOL

Sorry, my poor Texan grammar bit me in the ass.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 3, 2015)

I have never worked in a slab mold.  I have never heard of ebru.  I have only used color three times, with so-so results.  However, this seems like it would be fun.  I have a photo of a sunset my cousin took that I love.  I've planned on using it as inspiration for hand painted handspun yarn; however, it may work for this challenge.  Although I will probably not participate in the challenge, I may do it for kicks and giggles and post my photos here.  If that is alright with y'all?  (I have this weird habit of starting with the most difficult of projects.  My first knitting project after learning to master a simple baby blanket using garter & stockinette stitches on a #13 circular needle was socks on a #2.  That's when I learned about swatching and gauge. And heel turns and kirtchner...)  

So, can photos be posted of the ebru challenge soaps if we don't actually participate in the real challenge?  Or should a faux challenge thread be started?


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm on the fence about this one. I've only done one soap challenge before, and I really enjoyed it. I didn't sign up for the dessert soaps, since I just wasn't really interested in that design. The Ebru designs look fun, but I'm prepping for my first farmers market of the season this weekend, so I'm not sure how much time I want to commit to a challenge. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone's designs, though! Lots of room for creativity in this challenge.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm gonna go for it! My mom said to me the other day that I've really come a long way in my soaping (both artistically and recipe wise). It meant a lot to me since she has not a clue what goes into making it. I think A LOT of that has to do with this forum and even the one challenge I've done so far. I like challenging myself but sometimes I worry about joining b/c I can be too much of a perfectionist.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 3, 2015)

Little did I know that one little technique would lead to a Goliath of an undertaking!!! It all started when I found my inspiration picture...then it snowballed from there. Oh boy....I'm gonna need 10 hands to do what I'm planning  Galaxy - PROUD OF YOU!!! You can do this!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 3, 2015)

You all are just too nice! I love that we challenge each other here! Luv, you're going to do great! Even if it means sprouting another hand!


----------



## newbie (Jun 6, 2015)

How are people coming along? The field is vast on this one!


----------



## chloe (Jun 7, 2015)

Haven't started! Have a design mapped out in my head. Though It was really hard to decide on what to do!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 7, 2015)

One thing I love about these challenges is all levels participate. I have only done one so far because I am a total newbie with colors and designs, but it was still great to challenge myself.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 7, 2015)

I've got my idea and will be attempting it this week


----------



## Saponista (Jun 7, 2015)

I had one go and realised my expectations of my ability were way too high, so I have had a complete re think and re design and the plan is to try again tomorrow. I'm not sure whether my design looks better in a plain or swirled background though, and I'm not sure if a plain background is acceptable as ebru usually has a design on top of a swirl.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 7, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I had one go and realised my expectations of my ability were way too high, so I have had a complete re think and re design and the plan is to try again tomorrow. I'm not sure whether my design looks better in a plain or swirled background though, and I'm not sure if a plain background is acceptable as ebru usually has a design on top of a swirl.



Personally, I think the plain background would be fine. I would treat it like a canvas to display your Ebru art. Excited to see your creation!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 7, 2015)

I just signed up! I'm going to make mine this week.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 7, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I had one go and realised my expectations of my ability were way too high, so I have had a complete re think and re design and the plan is to try again tomorrow. I'm not sure whether my design looks better in a plain or swirled background though, and I'm not sure if a plain background is acceptable as ebru usually has a design on top of a swirl.




Amy's first one was definitely just a plan background.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 7, 2015)

I found the history of marbling as it relates to book-binding very interesting.  I won't go find teh references because I'll lose ANOTHER afternoon, but it's all very interesting.  I have some old books that are bound in this manner.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 7, 2015)

My challenge soap is done! 5 hours later I'm exhausted, but pretty happy with how it turned out!! Had to get it done quickly because we're going to be on vacation the week of posting pics and voting. Thank God I have a phone that can post if I need to


----------



## newbie (Jun 7, 2015)

Post if you need to? I think if you put 5 hours work into a soap, you NEED to post it! Doesn't matter what other people put up. There will surely be a really wide range with this challenge so the more, the merrier, I say. THere will be everything from abstract to patterns to drawing-type soaps. It should be pretty exciting.


----------



## SoapStephanie (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm so nervous about this challenge. :crazy: It's the first time I'm entering such a ting. And I've made it pretty hard on myself, haha..
I have set everything up and I'm getting started soon.
I am too, going on a holiday from Thursday on, so I don't have many opportunities to try! So excited!!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 7, 2015)

newbie said:


> Post if you need to? I think if you put 5 hours work into a soap, you NEED to post it! Doesn't matter what other people put up. There will surely be a really wide range with this challenge so the more, the merrier, I say. THere will be everything from abstract to patterns to drawing-type soaps. It should be pretty exciting.



LOL - I see your point - there is no IF  I'm really excited to share this with you guys!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 8, 2015)

Attempt two today. Still not at all happy so I will definitely be trying again!


----------



## mintle (Jun 8, 2015)

I have registered too! This is the first time I'm taking part in the challenge and I am thrilled!  Have been browsing through ebru paintings for the last two hours but still have no idea what could my inspiration be.


----------



## newbie (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh yes. We need to see what everyone's done, for certain! I thought about not entering a soap on one of the challenges even though I signed up and made a bunch. It wasn't really in the running at all but then I realized how much fun I have looking at every single entry. I figured I should put mine in and not worry too much about whether I thought it was good enough because everyone must love browsing. Plus you can get inspiration from everything and anything.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 9, 2015)

GAWH!!!! ASH TOP!!!! My colors dulled out after sitting for 2 days. I haven't cut it yet, anything I can do to help it?


----------



## Saponista (Jun 9, 2015)

I have seen people run hot water over the surface in a slab mould to rinse off ash.


----------



## chloe (Jun 9, 2015)

Goodness!!! I had a bad first attempt. It turned out pretty funny after I decided halfway through it wasn't working and started free-styling. I think I also set my expectations too high! Or I just don't have enough time to do all I want even with a 70% olive oil recipe. Hope I have the energy for one more try (i'm pregnant! Month away! I'm going to miss soaping!!!)


----------



## chloe (Jun 9, 2015)

Good luck, everyone! I'm sure you all will blow me away!!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 9, 2015)

I did the same chloe lol! I ended up using the skewer to just swipe through all my attempts at a design and swirl it all around as I got so frustrated that I wasn't making the pattern I wanted. Soap batter isn't as fluid as oil based paint on water so I think it is harder to manipulate into the design you want, even when the soap is at very light trace. I wish I could have a practice on something that is the same texture as soap so that I can get  my methods sorted. 

I too am really excited to see all the entries, even though I don't have a hope of winning this time. I am still going to enter though as I figure I put so much effort in and as newbie says, we all like looking at all the other designs, no matter what.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 9, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> GAWH!!!! ASH TOP!!!! My colors dulled out after sitting for 2 days. I haven't cut it yet, anything I can do to help it?


I think folks may be using "fuller water" in these in an effort to work the soap as long as possible.  In my batches where I've tried this, ash was definitely more of an issue.  Water takes it right off - assuming you don't have a fancy top of course.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 9, 2015)

Argh! Was gonna make mine tonight but ran out of 2 oils and lye!! Tomorrow then


----------



## chloe (Jun 9, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I did the same chloe lol! I ended up using the skewer to just swipe through all my attempts at a design and swirl it all around as I got so frustrated that I wasn't making the pattern I wanted. Soap batter isn't as fluid as oil based paint on water so I think it is harder to manipulate into the design you want, even when the soap is at very light trace. I wish I could have a practice on something that is the same texture as soap so that I can get  my methods sorted.
> 
> I too am really excited to see all the entries, even though I don't have a hope of winning this time. I am still going to enter though as I figure I put so much effort in and as newbie says, we all like looking at all the other designs, no matter what.




Lol! At least we can laugh about it now (although it is frustrating!). I'm debating whether or not to try the same design or simplify! Hmm. Ugh!!! So my colors and squeeze bottles to prepare then clean.


----------



## chloe (Jun 9, 2015)

LBussy said:


> I think folks may be using "fuller water" in these in an effort to work the soap as long as possible.  In my batches where I've tried this, ash was definitely more of an issue.  Water takes it right off - assuming you don't have a fancy top of course.




Me too! Lots of ash!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 9, 2015)

I used a lot of water as well. We will see about the ash! Mine came out as "just a swirl" too. I'm going to have to re-think my design. Eh.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 10, 2015)

This thread is at least helping me to realise that this challenge is harder than I thought, and that I'm not the only one who is having difficulties! I feel less of an incompetent soap maker now. 

As for the ash, I make my soaps in a plastic box with a lid as a mould and I find that putting the lid on overnight helps to reduce ash.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 10, 2015)

Saponista said:


> This thread is at least helping me to realise that this challenge is harder than I thought, and that I'm not the only one who is having difficulties! I feel less of an incompetent soap maker now.
> 
> As for the ash, I make my soaps in a plastic box with a lid as a mould and I find that putting the lid on overnight helps to reduce ash.



Good call with the lid! I used a lid too, but my detail work took so long that I think it didn't matter much. I was able to get most of the ash off and posted my blog post about the soap. So....if you don't want to see it before voting...don't click through to my blog. If curiosity killed the cat...feel free to click through and let me know what you think


----------



## LBussy (Jun 10, 2015)

That's awesome Julie ... it's sort of like an aplique where you use different techniques as if they were different media.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 10, 2015)

LBussy said:


> That's awesome Julie ... it's sort of like an aplique where you use different techniques as if they were different media.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!  I used to love to watch this guy paint!!! He and Bill Alexander with his "almighty brush". LOL


----------



## KristaY (Jun 10, 2015)

Beautiful job, Julie! You definitely have a lot more patience than I do. I think it turned out terrific and your inspiration story is so beautiful. After all that work you HAVE to enter it!


----------



## soapswirl (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh wow Julie that is totally inspired! I am so in awe of what you did there!!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks  5 hours only felt like maybe an hour. This is how I know that I really love soaping...time passes so quickly and I don't even realize it! I cannot wait to see everyone elses' creations!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh I love it! Well done!!

I'm going to attempt mine but I can't imagine it turning out as good as yours!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 11, 2015)

Mine is done! Only gonna have time for this one attempt this time so it will have to do


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 11, 2015)

Sonya-m - I can't wait to see your creation!!!!!


----------



## newbie (Jun 11, 2015)

I just dropped my phone into the mold of quite fluid batter. Ruined my pattern.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 11, 2015)

newbie said:


> I just dropped my phone into the mold of quite fluid batter. Ruined my pattern.


Why do I imagine the typical response would be "dropped my phone into the fluid batter, ruined my phone" Lol.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Jun 11, 2015)

Shouldn't be the inspiration also be Ebru? :think:  That's how I understand the 3rd guideline: "3. You will need to *include the inspiration for your soap in your entry* – in your blog post, Facebook caption, Pinterest album, or YouTube Video, *demonstrating that it is an Ebru technique, whether in photo or video form*."


----------



## newbie (Jun 11, 2015)

Truth be told, I have a cover on my phone that may have saved it but I don't know yet. A flap was open because I quickly unplugged it so I could document my soap process in case I used it (insert swearing like a sailor). I turned it off immediately and I won't turn it on again until my phone is done saponifying. (yes, I wiped it down)

SPLOOP!


----------



## newbie (Jun 11, 2015)

Yep. You have to have ebru inspiration of some sort even if you riff off it.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 12, 2015)

I guess I'm confused at what you guys are talking about when you say "inspired". To me the way I interpreted the rule was that you were supposed to be inspired by specific pieces of Ebru art. I was inspired by a few different techniques; swirl, Peacock, and hearts. I just chose to incorporate them into an original design versus exactly copying someone else's art work.


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2015)

She was clear that it was not necessarily about copying someone else's design (thank the gods because who wants to be judged against someone who has mastered their craft of ebru? Not I.) but you do have to show that your techniques have been done in some way in ebru. I tried to do one that was very close to someone's art and if I had just done it all on my own, I would think it was pretty well done, but you put a pic of the artist's work by it? Looks very....amateurish, which of course it is. 

I will be doing something more like what you did, Julie, taking ideas/techniques but making up a completely different look, but the influences are clearly ebru. I think you're good. If you are worried, I would quickly send Amy W an email and the link to your blog and ask her if it fits the guidelines. I'm sure she will answer you.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 12, 2015)

You are supposed to get one specific piece of art work and show that the techniques you are using is an ebru technique. If you found a beautiful teal and purple and light blue peacock swirl you don't make a teal and purple and light blue blue peacock swirl, instead you show that this is an ebru pattern and this is what inspired me to do my pattern. For me I found an inspirational photo I'm going to try this weekend, and use different colors for it, and include a totally different design that was not any part of my inspiration. The inspiration demonstrates it's an ebru technique and it doesn't have to be exactly the same. 

I relooked at the blog and the red blue and yellow swirl design was your inspirational photo that you then interpret it into your own swirls. Whether or not you added hearts or this or that doesn't matter. You have the same technique of swirling as the inspiration photo, and that is adequate. You can do whatever else on top you want to do, but you don't have to copy someone else's exact work no. My opinion is you are fine with what you've shown, you might go ahead and put your inspirational swirl Ebru pattern at the top of your blog so people see this was my main ebru swirl inspirational photo so there is no question when people look. And if you're really still concerned shoot Amy an email and she can tell you if its ok or not.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks newbie. I don't think I'll contacting Amy , I don't think I have a snowballs chance anyway against such amazing soapers! I'm just happy to be a part of it and I'm excited to see what everybody else comes up with… That's the fun of it for me!


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2015)

Ah, LP, we are of one mind.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 12, 2015)

Oy, I am going to try again tonight. First attempt looks NOTHING like ebru. Just swirls...


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2015)

The difficult thing about this is that a lot of ebru IS just swirls. Tons and tons of them are just patterns, not pictures, and many of the patterns (or non-patterned swirls) can be done with one skewer even if the ebru was done with a comb. My guess is that most people will end up doing some sort of non-pattern design but a pattern/swirl is completely legit.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 12, 2015)

I agree, some will just be patterns but lots will be pics, I don't think it matter which so long as it fits the brief.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for that. I guess I was also freaking because I thought the link up closed tomorrow. I didn't realized that it doesn't even OPEN till Wednesday. Phew! That means I have all weekend. I'm going to plan out my soap this time and go for it on tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 14, 2015)

Woooow. I really botched this second batch. I used olive oil pomace since I figured, eh, my design isn't THAT fancy. Boy did it trace suuuuper quick. Darn... Oh well. My "tool" in this case became my gloved hand plopping everything into the mold. At least it smells good! I wonder what it will look like when it is cut. Since this won't be my submission soap, I'll post it. It was supposed to be orange, blue and white. University of Florida Gators colors. The top is grey now. Hopefully the layered colors come thought though!






Eta: oh yeah, and I'm not going to make another one. Just gonna go with my first one that I made...


----------



## not_ally (Jun 14, 2015)

Quote: "My "tool" in this case became my gloved hand plopping everything into the mold."  This made me laugh, Galaxy.  That is a good tool to have when you need it


----------



## mintle (Jun 14, 2015)

This is a very difficult assignment - I've already made three batches, out of which: one was acceptable but nothing special (colours too dark), one separated and one accelerated too quickly. Gonna try once again today, but I am on the verge of not submitting my soap if this one does not go well. keep fingers crossed for all other strugglers! good luck


----------



## ariella42 (Jun 14, 2015)

Julie, I found an Ebru tree that I'm using as my inspiration. I'm not copying it, but I am using it to fuel my creation, in a manner of speaking. I don't know if my tree will come out as nice as yours  but I thought you should know that just because you didn't use a specific piece of Ebru art doesn't mean there aren't similar ones that could show that it is an Ebru technique.


----------



## ariella42 (Jun 14, 2015)

By the way, I'm thinking of trying the challenge as a Castile instead of her Bastile. I'm planning an undoubtedly too-intricate design, so I want to make sure I have plenty of time, plus I think that a Castile would be fun to try as I've never done one before. I'm going to do a full slab design, so I'll be in no hurry to unmold and cut. I do realize I'm running out of time for the challenge if I screw it up though. Any thoughts?


----------



## newbie (Jun 14, 2015)

As a soap, I am not a fan of Castile but many people like it, especially after it has aged a year. As a recipe to use for this sort of challenge, it would be fantastic. If you aren't in a rush to unmold, I think it's a great idea.

PS. I winced when I saw your soap, Galaxy!! I hope you don't mind that I laughed a little too.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 14, 2015)

newbie said:


> As a soap, I am not a fan of Castile but many people like it, especially after it has aged a year. As a recipe to use for this sort of challenge, it would be fantastic. If you aren't in a rush to unmold, I think it's a great idea.
> 
> PS. I winced when I saw your soap, Galaxy!! I hope you don't mind that I laughed a little too.


I don't mind at all. I'm really curious to see what it looks like unmolded. But hey, "soap happens" amirite? Lol. It's turning pinkish grey now. Don't know what happened here. Probably my worst batch in I don't know... 2-3 years. Oy. At least it smells good. That's all I keep telling myself. Good candidate for felted soap!

Maaaaaybe I'll make another soap in a very small "slab" mold from one one my supply organization drawers. That's if I have boatloads of time. I'll be doing a true Castile soap next. I really do like them. And yes, unmolding takes foreva.


----------



## newbie (Jun 14, 2015)

Which FO?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 14, 2015)

It wasn't the FO. It was the pomace oil because it started thickening as soon as I hit emulsification. It hit thick trace from emulsification in about 1 minute without additional agitation. The fragrances I have tested before and do not accelerate appreciably! 

It was a mix of bb's fresh snow, sunny herb garden and Mike's fragrances tobaco and bay leaf (which smell noting like bb's and smells just like Colgate toothpaste) it is a clean refreshing scent mix. I love it.


----------



## newbie (Jun 14, 2015)

What do you think is making it pinkish gray? How did tobacco and bay leaf come out like toothpaste?! THe second question is rhetorical, of course.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, I cut it. 

I think the pink is actually from the orange mica mixing with the TD. The orange mica turned a little redder as it saponified (you can see on the sb) so I think that may be the pink) I think I'm going to re- batch this. Maybe.


----------



## newbie (Jun 14, 2015)

Before you rebatch, would you please cut the top 1/8-1/4" off the top of a bar? It looks like the blending only went that far and you may have something pretty cool under there. I would love to see what you got. If just the tops are bad, you can cut them off and add them to the rebatch bin but the underneath looks like it could be quite good.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 14, 2015)

That's a good idea. I'll try that! The bottom actually has scrape marks and pockets so it has an interesting texture.


----------



## newbie (Jun 15, 2015)

I just made a regular, non-ebru soap that I added too much charcoal to and some water got in the middle of the pour. It ended up with some weird texturing where I cut it but I figure it will smooth out as someone uses it. Post a pic after you slice and dice!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 17, 2015)

Ebru done, it's taken me all afternoon and it's quarter to 10! I still have all the love,y soap equipment to clean now too eugh. My kitchen looks like a bomb site. Now I just have to write the blog post!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 17, 2015)

I've just cut mine - felt wrong cutting it though with it being a picture of sorts. I need to write my blog too Saponista!!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 17, 2015)

I think I will be sad to cut mine too sonya. I am going to try and do it so there is a bit of something on each bar so they will probably be all sorts of sizes.


----------



## mintle (Jun 17, 2015)

I have already made my submission and previewed that there is someone else's nice butterfly and there the main picture is actually taken in the mold (and other photos in the blog are also before cutting). Saponista, maybe you could submit a photo of a whole batch?  
BTW this challenge is so exciting, I feel greatly inspired and I have definitely pushed my own limits in terms of soaping, even if my soap does not seem to prove it hahaha . Good luck!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 17, 2015)

I made a blog post weeks ago to help explain ebru soap and the things I learned, what not to do etc.
I've had over a dozen hits today lol. I put a disclaimer it isn't my challenge soap, but keep tuned for the submission soap. I suppose people are googling challenge soaps right now. I wish I could redo mine...but I've done a total of 4 practice before the challenge opened, and 4 or so once the challenge opened. I'm swimming in a sea of soap right now!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm feeling intimidated by the competition again, so I'm not even going to look at the others until mine is uploaded. I might chicken out of entering it otherwise!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 17, 2015)

I've started following your blog so I'll be keeping an eye for it! I'm sure it'll be great. 

I know what you mean though - especially with so many entrants this month


----------



## not_ally (Jun 17, 2015)

LP, your ebru soap is absolutely, fantastically gorgeous.  So beautiful/delicate.  Are you a painter as well?  I just subscribed/commented on your blog, in case you don't know who the random poster is


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 17, 2015)

Which is LP's blog - want to follow too


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 17, 2015)

Found it, Amber Waves?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 17, 2015)

not_ally said:


> LP, your ebru soap is absolutely, fantastically gorgeous.  So beautiful/delicate.  Are you a painter as well?  I just subscribed/commented on your blog, in case you don't know who the random poster is




Think you've commented on my blog rather than LP's


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 17, 2015)

Think so too Sonja. Another grand slam. Very beautiful!

Yes. Amber waves. Rough typed it up today. Will proofread tomorrow and attach pics tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 18, 2015)

Argh, you're right.  I stand by my opinion on the cherry blossoms, Sonya, they were amazing.  I thought I subscribed to yours, too LP, let me go check.  I know I looked at it b/c I loved the pretty Ebru flowers, but wanted to wait until I saw your entry so that I could look at the differences before the two before I commented.  Really looking forward to it based on the flowers in this recent round and the ones you did in the spin swirl/Ebru combo.


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm done. Did my soap yesterday, I'm not very happy with how it turned out, bet there is no time for a re-do. I did have fun though. Now I can't upload my photos to the challenge site...


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 18, 2015)

Aaaaargh! Managed to upload my photos to the gallery with my tablet, but I made a typo in the title! OMG! Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 18, 2015)

I would email Amy


----------



## mintle (Jun 18, 2015)

mazimazi said:


> Aaaaargh! Managed to upload my photos to the gallery with my tablet, but I made a typo in the title! OMG! Is there any way to fix this?



I thnk you could contact Amy, if she is capable of removing entries than probably she can help you to either edit or add the entry again. Good luck!


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 18, 2015)

I wrote to her, I hope we figure something out. 
More experienced challenge participators - how does voting work? You only have one vote?


----------



## Saponista (Jun 18, 2015)

She usually gives us several votes. I think it depends on the number of entries. Last time for the U.S. entries we were given five votes and the international three. As its combined this time I would think five again probably?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 18, 2015)

Not ally, I agree they're beautiful (sonjas). I have one question for you. Why in the world are you not participating? It helps learn techniques because you normally wind up making several batches and that alone helps with experience. I've not been making soap a year yet...and I started the challenges back in December after making soap for only, oh, 4 months maybe?? I think you should seriously consider it for next month. It's so fun when you know everyone


----------



## not_ally (Jun 18, 2015)

LP, I would love to, I see these contest threads and am so envious.  But also TOTALLY intimidated.  I don't think I could even come close to doing anything good enough to send in when I see the pictures of the creations you guys submit.  I think I have been soaping for about the same amount of time as Sonya, but we are in totally different worlds when it comes to technique/artistic ability.  I think some people have a natural edge in these things, eg, Sonya's cake and ebru make me think she must draw/paint, and yours as well.  Do you?

I like to swirl and am happy experimenting with them, but am all thumbs when it comes to drawing/detail work, I don't know if I will ever be good enough for complicated projects when it comes to things like that.  Maybe if there is another swirl type contest (eg spin, butterfly or the like, I will discreetly try then, I might not tell you guys, though 

I do love to see your posts on this stuff, and read your blogs about it.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am not a good soaper. I struggle with perceiving how swirls are created and executing it. I look at things and am dumbfounded as to how it was accomplished. Sometimes I luck out, but mostly I find myself mediocre.
I don't paint, tried as a teen but was amateurish. I draw, sometimes, haven't in ages but I do enjoy drawing. I take photos of family and free hand draw it. But that was a lifetime ago (ok, 10 years last time lol).


----------



## newbie (Jun 18, 2015)

That's the thing about the challenges, Not_ally. It pushes you too try things you think you may not know or are not good at and no matter what, you become better at them. ALmost everyone seems to have to do multiple tries, which tells about the learning curve, but I don't think most of us would work this hard if it weren't for the contest.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 18, 2015)

I think you should enter next time not_ally. The challenges are difficult for all of us. Some are harder for some people than others. This one is especially hard for me as I am no way an artist. I am usually really intimidated by the other entrants as there are some spectacularly talented soapers out there, but I am always happy that I entered even if I don't do well and I love seeing the other entries. It's amazing how different all the entries always turn out.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 18, 2015)

I totally agree that you should enter next month. And yep to the multiple attempts too, I did 4 spin swirls before I was happy and before that 3 butterfly swirls. 

I'm definitely not an artist - it doesn't come easy to me but I'm such a perfectionist that I will spend as long as I need to in order to get it how I want it. 

Like I said in my blog, I very nearly didn't enter this one as I thought it would be too hard but that is exactly the reason I did - to challenge myself. 

Please have a go next month - I'm sure you'll do great


----------



## not_ally (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement, all of you.  Still feeling pretty timorous, but maybe I will take the leap, I guess I don't have to actually send it in if it is truly horrid.  I can imagine trying over and over and having to post it on the "ugly soaps thread" instead. Has the subject of the next challenge been announced yet?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 18, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, all of you.  Still feeling pretty timorous, but maybe I will take the leap, I guess I don't have to actually send it in if it is truly horrid.  I can imagine trying over and over and having to post it on the "ugly soaps thread" instead. Has the subject of the next challenge been announced yet?



Not that I'm aware of...
Luv, did yours disappear?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok, I only see 10. 2 have disappeared. It shows 2 pages but if I click page 2 it scrolls to the top and only shows the original 10 pics. I'm on a cell. The first video blog of holly Shelton and luvs is no longer there for me. Is it the same for everyone else, or just because I am on a cell?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 18, 2015)

Same problem here on my mobile too


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 18, 2015)

Commented. She's aware and there's a fix in for it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 18, 2015)

Omg!! Check out saponista's entry!! Absolutely gorgeous!! Might not add my to the new link now!!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 18, 2015)

I have just entered mine, but had to do it on the old style link up as Amy  had problems with the other one. I think everyone has to upload their links again unfortunately. I'm looking at the entries on both link ups at the moment. They are all beautiful. I am struggling to work out who is who though. I love your entry sonya, it's beautiful and your cut soaps look just as good as the whole slab. I also really like your trilobites mintle, they are really cool. I can't work out who anyone else is though and I can't see luv's entry at all.


----------



## newbie (Jun 18, 2015)

People have to go and relink if they were using the new platform since she switched back to the old one. The trilobites is you, Mintle? I love them! I'm a bit geeky too so get where you are coming from. Beautiful cherry blossoms and love the entry Saponista. It reminds me of rosemaling. Well done everyone!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 18, 2015)

That is gorgeous, Saponista, and so true to your inspiration.  I actually love all of your "trial" attempts, too, the colors are amazing on each one.  I am subscribed to your blog now, too!  Newbie and Mintle, do you have blogs?


----------



## newbie (Jun 18, 2015)

No blog on my part.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 18, 2015)

Luv2soap is out of town. Her link was taken down because of the format change...anyone know how to contact her?

Edit..and I spoke too soon. She resubmitted...yea!


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 19, 2015)

So many pretty entries! I really wanted to have another go at my birds, but I just didn't have the time  IT is definitely fun to participate in these challenges, I would have never tried Ebru on my own


----------



## newbie (Jun 19, 2015)

Ah, you are the birds! They are well done. I saw those while I was browsing ebru and loved them. I'm glad you made them.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you for the compliments everyone. I wish I could like individual posts, but I always use the app. It's such a shame that the like function isn't on there.

I absolutely love the birds mazimazi they are so delicate and I don't think you really needed to do them again as they turned out so well the first time!


----------



## mintle (Jun 19, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Newbie and Mintle, do you have blogs?


No blog unfortunately, I just created pinterest board for the purpose of contest.


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I did two small batches at the same time, the fist birds didn't really look like birds  The second ones were a bit better. Well, at least my toddler recognized them as birds  
I don't know everyone here yet, so I'm not completely sure who is who in the challenge. But I love your soaps Saponista in Sonya! I was thinking about doing a flower, probably cherry blossom, but then decided to tray something a bit different


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 19, 2015)

You are the birds, and the two year old in the swing! My teen girl and I look at all the submissions togenther. She thought the swing was ingenious. Better than me screaming GO AWAY to my 2 1/2 year old...I say 
It's spicy! Don't touch anything! She says all inquisitive like, "it's spicy?!" 
Enough about me, your birds are very well executed. I tried a bird that style and it was difficult getting the body and wing shape...I'm not submitting that one...but yours was so well done!


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 19, 2015)

Yup, that's me 
Oh, I usually make soaps in the evening, after he goes to bed. If not, there is ALWAYS someone else present if I'm busy making soap when he's around. I just don't feel comfortable concentrating on soap with caustic soda in my hand and a toddler running around 
Are you also in the challeng, lionprincess?
This is my first challenge ever. I didn't even want to enter at first, because I had absolutely no idea what design to choose. But then I said "What the heck" and I signed up. I'm glad I did - it forced me to try something new!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 19, 2015)

I have more kids than the average lady, so I'm always having a head bobble by. Thankfully my very soon to be 15 years old daughter is my photographer while making soap as well as baby wrangler assuming someone wanders by. Usually they're all good staying out. My husband is up at 445am and currently working 630am to almost 7 pm some nights, so I don't soap at night to spend a little time with him and let him rest early.

If it wasn't for my oldest daughter, I probably wouldn't make soap!

I'm in it, Amber waves of soap. Will submit after a proofread today. Funny, I wanted a catchy name for making soap, one that makes you think of the American dream, able to own and start a small business (not selling now, but if I wanted to....). Now all I can thing of is people think my name is Amber. Or they think of the movie boogie nights, which isn't quite the image I was going for lol!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 19, 2015)

Can someone please post the link to view the challenge entries? I've been all over trying to find it. Can you only view if you've entered the challenge?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes only if entered until the vote results. Then it's open to the public.

However, Google ebru great cakes soap challenge and you can probably find peoples entries online...blogs. search pinterest for great cakes soap challenge ebru and see if you can find some that way too.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 19, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Yes only if entered until the vote results. Then it's open to the public.
> 
> However, Google ebru great cakes soap challenge and you can probably find peoples entries online...blogs. search pinterest for great cakes soap challenge ebru and see if you can find some that way too.


 
I did that (Google) and also went to Amy's pinterest board. Nothing yet. I guess I'll have to impatiently wait to see everyone's great work. :cry: Thanks LP!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 19, 2015)

I know, Krista, I can't wait to see everyone's entries, either.  I'm thinking it is worth entering just to be able to see them early, and keep up with the process as it goes along, it seems like so much fun.  I am not on fb (was but really do not like it so will not rejoin), don't have a blog, and don't want to do youtube though - is it easy to create a pinterest board?  Or is there any other easy way to do that contest requirement?  ​


----------



## Saponista (Jun 19, 2015)

Go with Pinterest, it's really easy to set up an account. Lots of people use it.


----------



## mintle (Jun 19, 2015)

yes, try pinterest, I have quickly created an account just to take part in the challenge and it is super easy. Also there are plenty of nice soap photos there!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks, guys, will do.  And join you in the next contest, hopefully it is something relatively do-able, no way I could have done (eg) the dessert challenge.  Although I wouldn't done done that anyway, I don't really get the soap as edible replica thing, it kind of of freaks me out and seems like it would be strange and bobbly to use in the tub.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 19, 2015)

I entered the dessert challenge as it was so far out of my comfort zone. I'm not big on food replica soap either. It did make me try piping though and I actually quite enjoyed it in the end. I wasn't expecting that I would!

I haven't used any of the soaps I made though. As you say, weird bobbly shapes that are awkward to use.


----------



## newbie (Jun 19, 2015)

So many entries with no ebru influence pics....


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> So many entries with no ebru influence pics....



I'm at 12; and Facebook wouldn't load some (it does this occasionally), so 12 is the low end...


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

I found these two pinterest board just today with marbling on them. They are very worth a visit.

https://www.pinterest.com/prishill/marbling/

https://www.pinterest.com/piecemakr/marbleized/


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 20, 2015)

I guess everone understood the whole idea of "ebru" a bit differentlly. For me, it was really about making *circles* and then transforming them into something else (flowers, leafs) using a skewer. Just painting with a squeezy bottle isn't really ebru, since when painting on water every tiny drop of oil color becomes a circle. And then it is up to the artists skill to change them into a different painting.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 20, 2015)

I really tried to do what I envisioned as proper ebru too, but as mentioned there are a lot of entries with no ebru influence and no inspiration pictures. I bet that will simply be glossed over. 

I love your entry newbie, the hummingbird is beautiful. I still can't comment on it though. I would have said something nice if I could. 

I also saw Robert wu's work. I loved those purple flowers he did they are stunning. 

Lionprincess I also love your dragon. Love the texture of his scales and the colour scheme really fits the design. 

Well done everyone who has entered so far. There is some stiff competition!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 20, 2015)

I guess those of us that feel people haven't followed the guidelines will simply show this by the way we vote. 

There always seems to be an issue with a number of folk not following

I'm worried now that my tree isn't allowed because the branches are straight - but I did drop blobs of soap then use my skewer to drag into the shapes and my flowers are definitely ebru


----------



## Saponista (Jun 20, 2015)

In my personal opinion your design is still ebru sonya.


----------



## mintle (Jun 20, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I guess those of us that feel people haven't followed the guidelines will simply show this by the way we vote.
> 
> There always seems to be an issue with a number of folk not following
> 
> I'm worried now that my tree isn't allowed because the branches are straight - but I did drop blobs of soap then use my skewer to drag into the shapes and my flowers are definitely ebru



I am also sure yours is ebru inspired, I have seen plant stems in the original paper marbling so why not branches?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 20, 2015)

I submitted!! I even mention SMF in my blog post... lol. I am #*. You can see my inspiration there even though my soap came out nothing like it. I decided to enter even though I'm not exactly proud of my soap. It looks like a typical swirl even though I tried to mimic ebru. I sure hope that at least when everyone sees my second attempt that they laugh! Everyone has soapy mishaps...


ETA: I'm proud of myself for entering this challenge because I'm really hard on myself. I just didn't want to miss an opportunity to challenge myself though.

ETA 2: *Also, I removed what # I am b/c I saw no one was posting them. I can post it if you guys want to know!


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 20, 2015)

Sonya, I don't think it is about what is right or what is wrong, it is just different personal interpretation of "ebru inspired". I understood it very litterally, but I also think if you take an ebru technique painting as an inspiration and try to recreate it in soap, obviously you are going to use different techniques than a turkish painting-on-water artist. Soap just behaves differently. I also noticed people took a regular (non-ebru) photo for inspiration and try to recreate using ebru-ish techniques  I'm glad everyone did it a bit differently, otherwhise we'd all be probably doing the same design


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 20, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> ETA 2: *Also, I removed what # I am b/c I saw no one was posting them. I can post it if you guys want to know!



Galaxy, yes, do post! I am #23


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 20, 2015)

Ok then! I'm #54


----------



## Saponista (Jun 20, 2015)

I worked it out from your pixie barf soap


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 20, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I worked it out from your pixie barf soap




Lol, me too!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 20, 2015)

Aww guys! Thanks. [emoji14] 

Also, Sonya and Saponista, yours are fantastic! I'm glad I entered even if I cant compete with all of this talent!


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm glad you entered, Galaxy. Everyone is going to enjoy your story, first, and second, you know we all had bombs trying this and tell me we don't love seeing those too! We do. And I know Amy doesn't want this thought of as a competition but truly as a challenge to ourselves, which I will say it always is. Your pixie barf soap is hilarious and your other soaps are pretty, even if not what you wanted.

Saponista, I have mine on a personal FB page, not a business page so even if I have the settings on public, it doesn't allow anyone other than "friends" to comment. I tried the share thing, but then you have to list the people you are allowing to share it. I have no idea how to open it up.

Some of the soaps are closer to ebru than others and you just decide what your criteria are when you vote. The Birch picture is amazing but there are other soaps that use more ebru and more classically ebru, so I am having to think through my own criteria for my votes. What a broad field though!!!

I'm #48.


----------



## mintle (Jun 20, 2015)

The voting is open and oh oh, I am quite lost whom to choose. So many beautiful things there !


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm stuck too. I cast two votes but now I'm just sitting there staring.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm actually 54!! Oops. I fixed it on the other post too


----------



## Saponista (Jun 20, 2015)

It's not just yours I can't comment on either newbie, lots of other people have the same through fb. I started trying to comment on as many other people's entries as I could as a nice lady called Chris always commented on mine and I really appreciated her encouragement. I am trying hard to decide who to vote for. There are so many that have so much merit for different reasons. This is a really tough one. I've always known which ones I liked best for all the other challenges. I like the birch trees too.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 20, 2015)

You guys are killing me!!!!! I keep reading all the great explanations but I CAN'T SEE THEM YET!!!! When the vote is done and winners chosen, PLEASE put up your pics so we can all enjoy them!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 20, 2015)

KristaY said:


> You guys are killing me!!!!! I keep reading all the great explanations but I CAN'T SEE THEM YET!!!! When the vote is done and winners chosen, PLEASE put up your pics so we can all enjoy them!



What she said!!


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

http://lingocrafts.blogspot.com/2015/06/great-cakes-soapworks-soap-challenge.html

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.382788711913689.1073741831.354501274742433&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/rmrezek/me...104.1073741829.1255520405&type=3&l=f422d0b42c

https://www.pinterest.com/givesyoukarma/smell-the-roses-ebru-soap-challenge-amy-warden/

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=839700622784062&id=518826304871497

http://mysoapart.blogspot.ru/2015_06_01_archive.html

https://www.pinterest.com/HavenlySoaps/ebru-soap-challenge-june-2015/

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=372155959653169&id=187902248078542

https://merrydaysoaps.wordpress.com/2015/06/20/great-cakes-soapworks-challenge-ebru/

http://fivemessybabies.com/2015/06/20/ebru-soap-painting/

http://iloveitsoaps.blogspot.com/p/june-2015-challenge.html

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1110235878990917.1073741829.1098555836825588&type=3

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A15ySVMe-lQ&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/255860822556916230/

https://www.facebook.com/JohnellesLLC/photos/pcb.676454445832365/676454202499056/?type=1&theater

https://infusionsblog.wordpress.com/

http://www.latherandsudssoap.com/news/great-cakes-soapworks-ebru-challange

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/467107792578967738/

https://www.facebook.com/6965830371...6583037130266/754775581311011/?type=1&theater

http://bysteso.blogspot.com/2015/06/ebru-soap-challenge-crazy-owl.html

http://soaptechniques.blogspot.com/2015/06/ebru-soap-challenge-ocean.html

http://www.saponeta.com/2015/06/tropical-sea-life_20.html

https://www.facebook.com/helka.finn...60071361711.1073741856.100002631771219&type=3

http://mastersoapn.blogspot.ru/2015/06/ebru-soap-challenge-my-birch-grove.html

https://nourishinghandmadebodycare.wordpress.com/2015/06/19/my-ebru-soap-challenge-journey/

http://keyessence.blogspot.com/

http://byfreshsoap.blogspot.ru/2015/06/ebru-soap-challenge-legend-of.html

https://www.pinterest.com/magstang1775/soap-challenge-ebru-soap/

http://amberwavesofsoap.blogspot.com/?m=0

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/391391023843726592/


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

https://www.pinterest.com/franbryan19/soap-challange-club-june/

http://thevillagesoapsmith.com/2015...turkish-art-of-ebru-june-soap-challenge-club/

https://www.pinterest.com/kleinhein/ebru-soap-challenge/

https://pinkclementinedesign.wordpress.com/2015/06/19/great-cakes-soapworks-june-2015-challenge/

https://ypedersen.wordpress.com/

http://costacosmetics.blog.hu/2015/06/19/queen_of_hungary_soap

http://www.simplyhomemadesoaps.com/

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/491455378064352126/

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1640532046188275&id=1582756991965781

http://soaptiquebyjoan.blogspot.com/2015/06/the-smiling-soap-ebru-soap-technique.html

http://riverleasoap.blogspot.com/2015/06/ebru-soap-soap-challenge-entry.html

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.461708937321056.1073741831.423821571109793&type=3

https://bubblesnsqueaksoap.wordpres...ap-great-cakes-soapworks-challenge-june-2015/

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.835081683253066.1073741855.330076750420231&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/carolyn.ne...10153054678748195.1073741828.564663194&type=1

https://www.pinterest.com/adaniluk1551/ebru-art-soap-challenge-club/


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/bluenectar...167932917881/1673167592917915/?type=1&theater

https://www.pinterest.com/tinasvetek/ebru-soap-challenge/

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/573927546241037622/

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1615309935374230.1073741829.1587079951530562&amp;type=3

https://www.pinterest.com/cancoon0871/ebru-painting-soap-challenge/

http://soaplilysoaps.blogspot.com/2015/06/ebru-inspired-daisies-soap.html

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1590259501225687.1073741838.1413888002196172&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/amateurchemlab/posts/983152091724835

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3bEAp1EfjE[/ame]

http://mysoapyadventure.blogspot.com/2015/06/ebru-challenge-great-cakes-soapworks.html

https://kapiamera.wordpress.com/2015/06/17/ebru-soap-challenge-for-amy-wardens-soap-challenge-club/

https://www.facebook.com/SunflowerS...5131685672742/385382891647621/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.863076773767597.1073741836.597390160336261&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.929711750419699.1073741839.604837049573839&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.858988860856674.1073741832.691894037566158&type=3


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/3655559202...0.1434668809./425823710933196/?type=3&theater

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/402438916679000313/

http://nikkisessence.com/2015/06/05/ebru-soap-challenge/

https://shenanigansoaps.wordpress.com/2015/06/18/turkish-ebru-design-challenge/

https://www.facebook.com/zajanatural/timeline

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741936.681756901849998&type=1&l=982253d9c7

https://www.facebook.com/seahollybeautyco/posts/458269361008509

http://thesaponista.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/ebru-art-june-great-cakes-soapworks.html

https://www.pinterest.com/adjackson1954/great-cakes-soap-challenge/


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

Everybody's links are public anyhow.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 20, 2015)

No you di'nt!!

Did you catch the girl friend "nuh uh twang" in that? 

That was a lot of work newb. Wow!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow is right.  Newbie, you are awesome.  I am going to be busy for a while .....


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh man newbie! That takes some time! If I hadn't joined the challenge I would've been elated to see all of the links! Now I just realize that with 70 entrants, that's alot of work.


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

Paying it forward. Someone did that for me one month when I didn't enter and I was dying to see what people had put up. I loved her for it! Yes, I totally heard the twang, LP! Once I got into the rhythm, it wasn't too bad but if I accidentally skipped one, it wasn't because I was neglecting that person's entry.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow - just wow. Thank you, Newbie, for posting all of these. I am very curious to see all the creations.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Jun 21, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I guess those of us that feel people haven't followed the guidelines will simply show this by the way we vote.


Yes, I agree.
Nevertheless there soooo many beautiful entries, I am really impressed!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow...newbie...holy cow... That was amazing! I can't imagine how much time that took you but it's certainly appreciated!

I sympathize with all of you that had to vote. I just don't know that I could narrow it down enough! There are so many truly amazing designs entered. I have to say I was blown away by the dragon but then there were so many great floral designs. The sailboat looked so much like the painting too! I have to agree about the missing "inspiration" though. Without it you just can't quite get what they were trying to accomplish except pretty soap. Comparing the inspiration to the soap creations was perfect.

Congratulations to everyone that entered. You all did so much work before weighing oils and mixing lye. No matter how you place, you should feel really proud of yourselves. I enjoyed looking through all the entries so thanks again newbie!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 21, 2015)

Newbie you are the bomb for posting all those...I thank you for losing myself for the past hour and a half... Lol!

You all did such an amazing job! Just beautiful! So excited for all of you.


----------



## newbie (Jun 21, 2015)

That's the thing about the inspiration. We were just to show something made with ebru that inspired the design/process/techniques but it wasn't necessary to try to copy anyone's design. Some people interpret it as having to make something that looks as much like the inspiration picture as possible, other people want to show the pattern they chose to use, or that they were going to use a similar technique to make a different type of flower, for instance. Amy was clear that we weren't obligated to make a copy of another ebru artwork, though, so some people's goal WAS just to make a pretty soap! However, a few entries show no ebru at all to say what process inspired them.

Amy's rules don't show up in the links. They were slab mold, one skewer/chopstick/tool (no combs), show what ebru influence you are using (technique etc...), picture of soap in the mold or finished bar/soap.


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow newbie, that was really nice of you, posting all the links! 
Voting was tough. I have some entries that caught my eye with the first link up option, but there were so many good ones uploaded later on! 
 I never thought how fun these challenges are - cheking up on new entries, picking your favourites, voting, waiting for the results...


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh wow!! You've been busy copying and pasting!! Nice of you to do it - I know how frustrating it is when you want to see the entries

Well I've voted, it was hard this time as there were so many interpretations of the challenge


----------



## Saponista (Jun 21, 2015)

Good on you newbie. All that copying and pasting must have taken ages. 

I pondered for ages and have done my voting now. No going back! I went for entries that I felt reflected the spirit of ebru most and were well executed.


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 21, 2015)

Newbie, that was awesome, nice job!!  I voted last night.  I did read the ones that attracted me, not all of them got a vote, though.  I always look to see which ones of my selections win - I'm not always in the top five, even.  I guess I am not in the mainstream of what others like


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 21, 2015)

Newb, thanks a _*bunch*_ for that!

Whaaaaaat........OMG. They were all amazing, but some of them were mind-blowing!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 21, 2015)

I would have a very hard time deciding which to vote for. Outstanding, beautiful work. Congratulations to those that entered this challenge - well done!


----------



## Soap Techniques (Jun 22, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I'm in it, Amber waves of soap.


I love your dragon, Liz! And like I said in your blog, I am really impressed that you can use 14 different colorants while soaping with such a strong lye solution!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 22, 2015)

That was you, Liz, the dragon?  Absolutely fantastic, I loved it.  Don't tell me you can't draw, you fat lye-r


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 22, 2015)

Fata Morgana said:


> I love your dragon, Liz! And like I said in your blog, I am really impressed that you can use 14 different colorants while soaping with such a strong lye solution!




I saw your comment...thanks  I responded to it as well.
Newbie and I discovered the higher the lye, the slower the trace if and only if your fragrance is not an accelerator at all. Adding the coconut milk did speed things back up in the base pour, but the mica squirt bottles remained quite fluid.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 22, 2015)

not_ally said:


> That was you, Liz, the dragon?  Absolutely fantastic, I loved it.  Don't tell me you can't draw, you fat lye-r



Thanks lol...yes, I'm Amber waves of soap. My dad loved the Dragon, and asked how I could cut it. said he wanted a soap. But once I said I already cut it he said never mind...he wants a whole Dragon, not a part of one lol! Guess I should make him his own Dragon now!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 22, 2015)

Good daughter!  He probably wants to frame it and keep it w/your report cards and Father's Day cards from the 3rd grade!  I knew you were AW of S, I have you bookmarked, but the  last time I checked your blog  you hadn't posted it yet.  Hm, I subscribed to it, will have to check on that.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 22, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Good daughter!  He probably wants to frame it and keep it w/your report cards and Father's Day cards from the 3rd grade!  I knew you were AW of S, I have you bookmarked, but the  last time I checked your blog  you hadn't posted it yet.  Hm, I subscribed to it, will have to check on that.



As far as I know, I have no followers (says zero). If you try and can't let me know...if you don't that's fine too lol


----------



## not_ally (Jun 22, 2015)

Mystery solved, the email update went into my updates rather my inbox.  Most of them do that, I don't know how to change it.  I am definitely subscribed (I assume that is what "follow by email" means?  When I went to re-sign up, it told me I was already.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 22, 2015)

I saw your dragon, LP, and it's mind-boggling. Totally fantastic! I didn't know it was yours when I was browsing newbie's attachments but it was one of the one's that really stood out for me. Nice work!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thx!!! I did so many ebru soaps, some I didn't even put on the blog yet there's several I did put on, that by the time I was going to submit I decided to do something different. I have like, 4 or 5 ebru soaps on there I didn't submit and 4 more I'm my closet I haven't shown anyone except newbie. I really wanted to try the Dragon though. Thx again!

Side note, why in the world is auto correct capitalizing Dragon lol?!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 22, 2015)

Show us all the other four, I'd love to see them!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 22, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Show us all the other four, I'd love to see them!




Yes, please do


----------



## ariella42 (Jun 22, 2015)

It's probably just as well that I didn't get to mine in time - there are some gorgeous ones entered!  I had such a hard time casting my votes! This was going to be my first challenge, but life got in the way. I'm looking forward to the next challenge, though


----------



## Saponista (Jun 22, 2015)

You should post it on her for us to see anyway. I would like to see it


----------



## doriettefarm (Jun 22, 2015)

lionprincess - I think your peacock wanted to be a dragon that's why he turned out the way he did   Glad the dragon won the battle because it is fab!  I also loved the koi and butterfly entries.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 22, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> lionprincess - I think your peacock wanted to be a dragon that's why he turned out the way he did   Glad the dragon won the battle because it is fab!  I also loved the koi and butterfly entries.



Thx! Will repost it in a second. Saw the ole offspring in the Pic and wanted only the soapy offspring...bad internet connection so will repost as soon as possible 

REPOST-
Ok. There was one on the blog as spin with ebru flowers; the 1 Dragon I submitted; and the practices i sent to the blog with rice Shea blossom that accelerated...the birds and flowers on khaki background, and the hippy-esque Orange swirl with flowers on top.

I looked in the closet, and there were three more I hadn't shared, not 4 like I thought (sorry!). There's a reason I didn't share...

This first one is made to measure by Oregon trails. Said "soaps perfectly, discoloration is a pale cream"...and pale cream is exactly what they say.*

So here we are with thick trace trying to pour circles....
Then the accelerated thick as pudding batter that I skewered.
Then the soap today. A light cream color my butt!!! This is as dark as, say, 9% plus vanillin.

Next soap was a strange little fellow. Not at all the face I was hoping for (one only a mother could love).

Last was nice, but the sky and grass weren't what I envisioned, and the hummingbird is a tad akward.*

Not worth posting, but I'll go ahead since we're all learning here...this is a lesson on what NOT to do lol!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 23, 2015)

They are worth posting! I really like the peacock and the little bird!


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 23, 2015)

Stop, just stop already. You people are so talented, you make the rest of us, (well, me anyway) feel so inadequate. Your talent astounds me.


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 23, 2015)

That hummingbird soap is pure artistry.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree.  Plus I love his little face!


----------



## soapswirl (Jun 23, 2015)

I really like the pattern on the first one - shame about the discolouration as your original colours were lovely! And the little hummingbird is cute cute cute!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 23, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> lionprincess - I think your peacock wanted to be a dragon that's why he turned out the way he did   Glad the dragon won the battle because it is fab!  I also loved the koi and butterfly entries.



Never mind. I thought it was the fish that I had liked that didn't have an inspiration photo, but it does have an inspiration photo that was Ebru. There was a different one that I have to look at again now, I don't even recall which one it was, that did not have an inspiration photo with it like it was supposed to. That's why I wrote all this but I was mistaken it was not the fish. But I'll leave the post up anyway because it does make a good point about the rules of this challenge.The rules are set, and it was difficult finding a photo of what I was wanting to attempt. If I could put anything up there as an inspiration, it would've made it easy for me, but we had specific rules...if they aren't fully enforced it really isn't fair to those of us that did follow them. that's the only frustrating thing about the challenges because every month there's stand out soaps that don't follow a rule, yet they win or receive the sponsor choice award which always has a nice reward. So I try to exclude soaps I see as disqualified to reward those that did follow the rules.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 23, 2015)

I feel frustrated about this kind of thing every time. There is some sort of controversy every challenge. If you are going to have guidelines or rules then people should be required to abide by them. Otherwise she may as well just say 'make the prettiest soap you can'. If she did do that then I would be less annoyed.

Edited to say that I did raise this last month with Amy before the dessert challenge. Her response was that she didn't want to stifle creativity by making the rules too tough. She also said the rules would be enforced though, but I am sure I have seen ebru entries without an ebru inspiration picture this time.


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 24, 2015)

I also saw some entries that didn't really follow the rules from my point of view, but I guess they did from another one.. So I kept my personal interpretation of "ebru inspired" in my head when voting. And even though there were some amazing looking soaps, I just didn't vote for, because I found them to be a little bit too far from the challenge theme.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

It's been a funny challenge from a rules point of view. Some entries were definitely ebru techniques but they didn't include an inspiration picture so in my mind they've not followed the guidelines but have produced a soap that does


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 24, 2015)

Huh, that's funny! It looks like I haven't voted yet (even though I have, the very first day) - no hearts in the corners are red. They are all grey. Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 24, 2015)

It happens sometimes to me. It resets. I think Amy mentioned it's possible to do multiple votes, and she appreciated people being honest that this was happening. One of the reasons she's trying to switch formats I believe. How fair is that!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

I found this happens if I vote when on say my wifi at home and then view it whilst out and about using 3G/4G. I asked about it once cos I thought I'd imagined voting but it's because you get a different IP when on your home network to the one assigned when out and about. 

If you view it wherever you were when you voted you will see the red hearts

I didn't realise this and voted twice so I let Amy know and she cancelled my duplicates


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm on the same Wi-Fi and can't see the votes. I think I will mail her, just to make sure my votes are in.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 24, 2015)

It happened to me. If your IP address changes then the votes disappear. If you vote again your votes will be counted twice. I had to contact any about it and get my second set of votes discounted when it happened to me.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

The vote count is in!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

Edited cos maybe people want to wait for the email


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 24, 2015)

How long does it ussually take for the results to be anounced?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 24, 2015)

Depends. She may be busy or may be waiting for sponsor to make sponsor's choice. Usually within the hr.


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh, on the link up post I can see the votes!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

mazimazi said:


> Oh, on the link up post I can see the votes!




Yeah that's what I meant!! Well done!!


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks!
Ha, I guess my taste is very different from the majority  The entries I was sure would be in the top three are not.. Sonya, I was absolutely sure your cherry blossom would win!  The leafy trilobites was also one of my favourites..


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 24, 2015)

the top 10 just changed. I see several people who have moved up, did someone get disqualified and taken out I wonder? Maybe that's why it's taking so long


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

I too am surprised by the top two, not that they're bad soaps but I was convinced Newbie or Saponista would have won

And I'm really sorry if number 4 is someone on here but for me that one really didn't embody the guidelines of the challenge - it's cute but it's not Ebru (in my opinion)

Edit: ok so it's now joint 3rd! I still don't agree it should be


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> the top 10 just changed. I see several people who have moved up, did someone get disqualified and taken out I wonder? Maybe that's why it's taking so long




I've moved down from joint 9th to joint 10th (with Newbie so in great company) I had 23 votes but now have 22


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 24, 2015)

I refreshed the page and now I can't see any entries...something is odd.


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2015)

Don't even get me started on this. I made a comment asking how people can have LOST votes? But she won't let it up, I'm sure.


----------



## mazimazi (Jun 24, 2015)

Apparently someone voted twice, that's why the change in the positions.
And yes, I do like the owl, it is so cute, but for me this just isn't ebru...


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry but that owl isn't ebru and there was some overlay put on the whites of the eyes for them to go from pink in one pic to stark white. There are many entries far more ebru than that. The voting is just strange. It doesn't feel right.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

Well thanks to whoever voted twice for me


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

We're actually joint 8th Newbie cos 3rd and 5th is a tie


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

newbie said:


> Sorry but that owl isn't ebru and there was some overlay put on the whites of the eyes for them to go from pink in one pic to stark white. There are many entries far more ebru than that. The voting is just strange. It doesn't feel right.




To me this is s prime example of a soap that is eye catching doing well despite not following the rules


----------



## Saponista (Jun 24, 2015)

I voted for 5 8 9 10 and 4. I am completely astounded by the results. Did number one win because of her butterflies which weren't actually part of her entry?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

I voted for: 4, 7, 10,12 and 17


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2015)

And number one had no ebru inspiration pic. Amy should have called her on it and just had her add whatever she used. I know, her soap is her soap but it's not that difficult to put a pic up of whatever she saw that made her use the techniques she chose. I am also befuddled by the voting overall.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 24, 2015)

No 12 didn't either. Nor 22, several...and I know one didn't when they uploaded, but got an ebru influence in there before voting opened. Just same thing like this every month. And if voters don't follow her set rules with the votes, then nothing will change short of Amy taking entries down.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> No 12 didn't either. Nor 22, several...and I know one didn't when they uploaded, but got an ebru influence in there before voting opened. Just same thing like this every month. And if voters don't follow her set rules with the votes, then nothing will change short of Amy taking entries down.




Oh no you're right about 12 and I stupidly voted for it!


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2015)

I guess that is part of the difference in what each of us sees as an inspiration (or influence picture, which is how Amy termed it) pic. Twleve posted links to technique videos. I didn't think we needed to try to copy or reproduce something we saw done in ebru at all. I thought we needed to show techniques that we then employed in whatever way we chose and we could be as creative as we wanted in what we produced. However, we needed to show something ebru where the same pattern, type of swirling, technique was used but we could then take it and put it to use however we wished. I see now why people made certain comments now. My spin was quite different on what the influence picture meant.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 24, 2015)

newbie said:


> I guess that is part of the difference in what each of us sees as an inspiration (or influence picture, which is how Amy termed it) pic. Twleve posted links to technique videos. I didn't think we needed to try to copy or reproduce something we saw done in ebru at all. I thought we needed to show techniques that we then employed in whatever way we chose and we could be as creative as we wanted in what we produced. However, we needed to show something ebru where the same pattern, type of swirling, technique was used but we could then take it and put it to use however we wished. I see now why people made certain comments now. My spin was quite different on what the influence picture meant.



I didn't mean your influence by the way. Another soaper uploaded their soap with absolutely no ebru influence, but they did go and add it before voting began. I interpreted the rules as you did newbie. An ebru work of art that demonstrates your soap is an official ebru technique.

Edit to add Amy used a video for her purple soaps inspiration, so she said pic but did a pic and video herself.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

I guess I could be accused of trying to reproduce something. Although it wasn't my intention - I just knew I wanted to attempt a cherry blossom tree so simply found an Ebru cherry blossom tree to use as my inspiration but I never intended to reproduce it.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't think it mattered whether you reproduced something, or put your own spin on it as long as it was ebru. The voting didn't go the way I thought it would at all. I feel deflated and disheartened now. If you can't win by nailing a technique then what's the point of entering?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 24, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I don't think it mattered whether you reproduced something, or put your own spin on it as long as it was ebru. The voting didn't go the way I thought it would at all. I feel deflated and disheartened now. If you can't win by nailing a technique then what's the point of entering?




Please don't be disheartened, like I said a few pages back, yours is amazing (and tied 5th out of 70 is pretty good going)


----------



## Saponista (Jun 24, 2015)

I realised that I didn't explain myself property last post and looked like I was whinging and fishing for compliments and was upset because I didn't win. I thought there were several entries that were better than mine, all the ones I voted for and I am disheartened that they didn't do better either. I simply don't understand where the voting is coming from. Some of the winners were great soaps visually but they really didn't capture the spirit of ebru to me. They were pretty pictures which wasn't what the challenge was truly about. That's why I feel deflated and disheartened because it seems to happen every challenge and I always feel that way.


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2015)

I think you took me wrong, Sonya. Reproducing an ebru piece is also completely legit, but it wasn't a necessity, if you see what I mean. As long as you used techniques, you could apply them to recreate something you saw or come up with something completely original, as long as the technique was ebru. Sorry if I made you feel bad.

I think you should pitch your idea, Saponista.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 24, 2015)

None of the soaps I voted for placed (ok, I think the bird one with no tree did, but still!) I really don't like that the owl one won. I don't think that was representative of ebru at all. And what happened to the tree one?! I was sure that would win. My mom and I (I showed her the entries and we voted "together") thought either the tree or Saponistas would win for sure. She and I really loved Saponistas and I'm completely shocked it didn't place... I also thought newbie might place too. What the heck happened???


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2015)

Either people have a very strange idea of what these challenges are about or people took advantage of finding ways to vote multiple times. I agree that Saponist's not placing seems very suspicious and then what did makes my suspicions jump through the roof. I'm out of the challenges after this, to be honest. I'll just work on techniques myself or throw the gauntlet down in front of a willing soaper to nail something we'd like to learn.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 24, 2015)

What if we do our own little challenges here? I would love for us to be able to motivate each other. No prizes but, we could vote anonymously through survey monkey. Since we are all on the forum, that makes me think it might be a little better. Just shooting ideas I guess. I'm kinda disappointed with this one too...


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2015)

Saponista was thinking the same thing (she went to bed- different time zone). I'm all for it. One technique, everyone tries to do it well, we help each other if someone is having difficulty with it and/or people toss out their tips, no prizes. Run through techniques/looks/whatever every few weeks or once a month. I personally would like to have more liberty to give and get critiques, which can be a touchy subject on here, I know. Not feedback like "that's ugly" but more like that a different color might look better in place of X for a combo, or try squiggly lines instead of straight or that a line seems too stiff and needs better flow. Constructive things that would help me be a better soaper but that I might not see or know how to achieve.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh no, just as I had bitten the bullet on entering the next one.  I totally understand how you all would be frustrated with the randomness of the rules, though, that would be very hard for me to accept as well.  People put so much effort, time - and expense, really, when you count up the costs of four or five batches, sometimes - and then it seems like the rules sort of get smudgy at the end.  Maybe it will get sorted out after this, this seems to to be the culmination of something that has been going on for a while.  I think all of did amazing jobs, though, it was really great to be a bystander of your work.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 24, 2015)

Im totally for the constructive criticism thing. I think in soap its all about getting better for me. Plus, what you think of, I may not have even fathomed. I say we go for it. I do think the timeline for the challenges is good so maybe we can stick to that to give us something to start with?


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2015)

Once a month is good, I think. If someone has to take a pass because of other obligations, it's not too long before another comes up. It's enough time to try and then do other things, people are less likely to feel overwhelmed with new things to try than is they were more frequent. In terms of which technique, we could toss out ideas, using the same list thing we do for swaps,  over 1-2 days then do a quick survey and go with #1 choice or round robin who picks what we try or someone can be in charge of getting ideas and keeping the list.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 24, 2015)

I like the idea of making it like a swap where ideas are tossed around. I wanted to do a Christmas in July swap since I could finally participate in one (can't start one yet of course, not that I feel ready to) but maybe we could make it a challange instead. For example make a Christmas soap with beachy influences or something? I dunno. Lol.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok, I'm in.  You all know I am all thumbs, but everyone on here is so supportive I know you will gentle, and it seems like a great way to get the best expert soaping advice on the planet.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm totally in too. I love all the challenges you guys provide me to grow as a soaper so this is awesome.


----------



## newbie (Jun 24, 2015)

I have an idea for one. Does anyone mind if I go first? I can set this one and at the same time, we can send around a list of people's ideas for the next time.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm sorry that there was some frustration for all of you with the voting on the Ebru challenge. I haven't seen the results yet, but from the entries that I could match up to members of this forum I just want to say I think you all did a fabulous job. There were some really beautiful entries, and I was so impressed with the artistry.

That said, if you do a challenge here I might give it a try. I'm having a problem uploading photos, so I'm not sure. I'm not too good with the ideas, and pretty technique challenged, so it might be a good way to practice some things I've been reluctant to try.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 24, 2015)

Challenge away, newb!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't mind....


----------



## KristaY (Jun 25, 2015)

I think an SMF challenge is a great idea, newbie & galaxy! I'd totally be in on it. The constructive criticism would be very helpful for all trying out a new technique or improving on one. Personally, the prizes don't matter as much as the critiques from peers. Count me in!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 25, 2015)

Count me in for a SMF challenge!


----------



## newbie (Jun 25, 2015)

I have something in mind that I think would be a good lead-in and not very judgy for a first month, feeling a bit put off by recent judging, but it could still be a lot of fun with a lot of individual input and a lot to learn. I am putting it together and will post it in a few days. I think we could have a lot of fun with this!

PS. This was not my idea originally. Saponista mentioned it to me, Galaxy mentioned it independently as well.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 25, 2015)

Count me in too!!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 25, 2015)

Newbie and I were discussing setting up the challenge before I had to go to bed last night, it was 1am! We will issue a post as soon as we have decided what exactly we are going to do and hope you will all  join in with us, perhaps we can start on the first of the month each month? I felt with the challenges that some people were really struggling with the techniques and their entries showed that they have never quite managed to nail it. I want everyone to nail it and be proud of their results so I think a challenge where everyone sees the evolution of our tries and attempts and critiques them or advises how to fix something that has gone wrong is a much better way of making sure everyone learns something from the process and ends up with a soap they are proud of. My original idea was to not have a winner so everyone would feel free to post up all their entries and tries without fear of someone copying their idea to win, but if the majority wish it to be a competition that we vote on then we can make it that way instead. What is the general feeling on this?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't think there has to be a winner. I just want to be challenged.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 25, 2015)

I think it would be sort of cool to have categories for challenges.  If one is to be organized here then maybe these can be considered:

Best first time competitor (let's get new blood!)
Crowd Favorite (simple pick your favorite)
Technical Mastery (all those things you guys are talking about like "it's not really a ..." could be covered here)
Most unique ingredients
Best commercial entry
Best amateur entry
Best of Show
... or something like that.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm fine either way.  I'm still so far from being good at design/technique that I just want to learn, so the idea of constructive critique on progressive rounds is great.  For those who are better and like the feeling of challenge in having a specific goal, winners/categories are fine with me too.  Saponista and Newbie, thanks for making the effort to try and put this together!


----------



## kumudini (Jun 25, 2015)

count me in folks, my soaps could use some pop of color! 
As for the great cakes challenge, this ebru challenge was all over the place. correct me if I am wrong but I didn't think the first place is ebru. I couldn't wrap my head around the third place owl either, those well defined lines may be could be achieved if the soaper was an actual ebru artist, and still they would need to do some PPW to get the picture they submitted. And even if all three top placers are ebru, I still think Saponista's has to be right up there for a joint second. I expected Sonya's higher up in the order. LP's dragon was so cool.
I think the voting went the way it did was because everybody understood the challenge a bit differently and may be Amy let it slide as she didn't have very clear guidelines to begin with. I think the previous challenges were well conducted and I expect that would be the case moving forward. May be the ebru challenge was just what was needed for the great minds at SMF to come up with a challenge of our own so color novices like me could take a shot at it. May be I will finally learn how to upload a picture  May be
ETA: the names that I mentioned, were names I could attach to a particular picture. There were many other beautiful entries and I am sure many of them are our own SMFers. For example, I have no idea which one is newbie's


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 25, 2015)

Beyond that the owl, though cute, is missing two leaves from the shot of it in mold to the shot of it cut. It's too far out the branches to have been trimmed off.
The top right and bottom right branches are missing a leaf, they both had three and in the cut bars there's only two.
Second, if you zoom in on the pink wispys coming off the ears, and well, the wings as well you can see none of the base blue batter was pulled into the ears and wings. In my spin swirl ebru on my blog and on here somewhere, you can very well see the flowers pull in the base color as you drag, but my dots that are gently laid on top the base obviously don't drag any base batter...so in order to not drag your base batter with ebru, you must lay your design on top already made hardened soap, or you paint it on with mica after the base hardens. Either way it isn't true ebru that way. The only other explanation is either she has ninjas hands able to drag thin batter without disrupting one piece of the base blue, or you pour thick trace and have a shelf of soap for the owl that's thick enough to avoid the blue and not accidentally skewer it. I am betting neither was the case.

And I just zoomed in on the wing on the left of the pic of it with only eyes, before the face was made. There's a darker blue streak going along the tips of that wing that should've been pulled into the batter, but the blue streak stays straight and wasn't pulled. You can't drag with a skewer without disrupting that blue...

...and yes as newbie said the eyes went from pink toned to white. Also looking at the owl from the shot of having only a body and eyes to the shot of it having a face, it's eye on the right was very oval and then more round.

Point is, it seems very questionable, and considering the high votes for something so questionable, it seems futile to try and keep doing the challenges.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 25, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> count me in folks, my soaps could use some pop of color!
> As for the great cakes challenge, this ebru challenge was all over the place. correct me if I am wrong but I didn't think the first place is ebru. I couldn't wrap my head around the third place owl either, those well defined lines may be could be achieved if the soaper was an actual ebru artist, and still they would need to do some PPW to get the picture they submitted. And even if all three top placers are ebru, I still think Saponista's has to be right up there for a joint second. I expected Sonya's higher up in the order. LP's dragon was so cool.
> I think the voting went the way it did was because everybody understood the challenge a bit differently and may be Amy let it slide as she didn't have very clear guidelines to begin with. I think the previous challenges were well conducted and I expect that would be the case moving forward. May be the ebru challenge was just what was needed for the great minds at SMF to come up with a challenge of our own so color novices like me could take a shot at it. May be I will finally learn how to upload a picture  May be
> ETA: the names that I mentioned, were names I could attach to a particular picture. There were many other beautiful entries and I am sure many of them are our own SMFers. For example, I have no idea which one is newbie's


She is 10th, the beautiful hummingbird king.


----------



## kumudini (Jun 25, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> She is 10th, the beautiful hummingbird king.


 That one was really beautiful, Thank you for letting me know. I'm sure I have seen it mentioned before, but with my house move entering the home stretch, having lots more stuff to do, I haven't been paying full attention here.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 25, 2015)

I thought the results were all over the place, too, many did not make sense.  Newbie, I loved your hummingbird king, beautiful.  Lion Princess, you totally got robbed, that result was probably most shocking to me.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 25, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I thought the results were all over the place, too, many did not make sense.  Newbie, I loved your hummingbird king, beautiful.  Lion Princess, you totally got robbed, that result was probably most shocking to me.



Nah, I understand my place. It was neat but probably didn't capture the heart of ebru. I was influenced by my inspiration, wu, off etsy. His style is more unconventional and I really liked that, but the conventional ebru designs seemed to win out.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok, I kind of get that.  Although it doesn't explain the inconsistency of ebru-non ebru inspiration pics and application in the way things worked out, it seems.  But in the end it doesn't matter, your dragon is a thing of beauty, I would just be happy to look it over and over if I had made it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 25, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Beyond that the owl, though cute, is missing two leaves from the shot of it in mold to the shot of it cut. It's too far out the branches to have been trimmed off.
> 
> The top right and bottom right branches are missing a leaf, they both had three and in the cut bars there's only two.



 You're right!! And look how defined that top right branch is on the cut bars yet in the uncut it's quite smudgy. Something isn't right about being it all all

You know what though, none of us here would want to win by cheating so if that is what's happened they're feeling pretty disappointed with themselves now.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 25, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> You know what though, none of us here would want to win by cheating so *if that is what's happened they're feeling pretty disappointed with themselves now*.




But, if they DID cheat (and I'm not saying they did because I didnt look closesly at it). Then wouldnt they be happy that they won? I mean, why else would you cheat than to get a competitive edge that makes your chances of winning higher. Just saying.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 25, 2015)

Oops, I meant to say I hope they're feeling disappointed with themselves


----------



## not_ally (Jun 25, 2015)

OK, I am getting really eager to find out the first official smf soap-off is going to involve.  We might have to start sending moles over to newbie's and Saponistas to see if we can get some clues ....


----------



## Saponista (Jun 25, 2015)

Sorry we are discussing how it's going to work. We will sort it out as soon as we can but want it to be done right.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 25, 2015)

You get my email back?


----------



## Saponista (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes sorry I shall reply tomorrow. Thanks sonya


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 25, 2015)

I did


----------



## Judiraz (Jun 25, 2015)

Will anyone be able to join a challenge? I'm usually a lurker, but I think this would be a great way to real hone some skills.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jun 25, 2015)

I really like the idea of a monthly SMF challenge and would definitely participate!  No prizes or winners required just honest feedback on how to improve techniques and execution.  

Do you think the mods might consider creating a new forum just for these challenges?  The 'Inspire Me - Soap Making Game' thread was a great idea but I feel like it gets lost in the other CP forum activity.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 26, 2015)

I will contact the mods when we have got the general idea of how it's going to function mapped out. I agree doriette that the other thread got very lost and confusing so we need to make sure that doesn't happen and it is more organised. I will also ask the mods permission to set it up in general as I think that's polite. But I wanted to wait and present them with the finished idea first.

Any member will be allowed to participate. I'm hoping there are a few other lurkers out there that might be convinced to come out of the woodwork and join us.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jun 26, 2015)

KristaY said:


> Can someone please post the link to view the challenge entries? I've been all over trying to find it. Can you only view if you've entered the challenge?


I have been wondering the same thing!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/...ncing-the-winners-of-the-ebru-challenge-club/

The link to the other entries is on this page. It's quite well hidden but it's between the sponsors prize winner and the description of next month's challenge.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> Do you think the mods might consider creating a new forum just for these challenges?  The 'Inspire Me - Soap Making Game' thread was a great idea but I feel like it gets lost in the other CP forum activity.



The previous SMF Challenges were discussed in the CP Forum and a thread was started in the Photo Gallery so everyone could post pics. There weren't any rules for these challenges. People just basically said "this sounds like fun and I'll make some soap" and then posted their pics later. Also, people usually gave 3-4 weeks for completing the soap. If you look through the Photo Gallery, you'll find the old threads and can see the themes for the challenges.

@ Saponista - 

Thank you. It is polite to give a heads up to the mods since we don't see all requests or suggestions.


----------



## newbie (Jun 28, 2015)

I will post the first challenge hopefully on the first! Watch for it!!!


----------

